# Fullers Bottom and Sid's Mountain (San Rafael Swell, Ut)



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

We had a Scout trip planned last weekend to go down and ride in the Swell. The scouts all ended up bailing to go to a school dance so I took my daughter and a couple of buddies down instead. We rode 8-9 miles Friday afternoon and about 15 miles on Saturday. The kids had a blast. We kept the ride short so they wouldn't get burned out and they went home wanting more. I hope to get down their again before it gets to hot without the kids and cover a little more country.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful trails and the kids show all the signs of total enjoyment.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting that - all we have here is snow still and it's so good to see bare ground with horses and their people out and about enjoying themselves.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I was down there two weeks ago, I recognize a few of the places in your photos, and I guess I missed a few of the places you got into.




You can see we still had a little snow here and there in shady areas.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful country - so, so different from what we have here in Ohio! Looks like you all had a great time! The scouts sure missed out!


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

The snow is all gone now. The weather was really good until Saturday afternoon when the wind picked up to 40+ miles per hour. Down in the canyon we didn't even know it was windy, but when we climbed out it was howling on the flats. The drive out was one of the worst I have ever had with the blowing sand. Gusts of wind created 0 visibility conditions. I have experienced that many times in blizzards but never with sand. Then we got pounded with rain/snow from Price to Spanish Fork. The drive home took an hour longer than the drive out there.

Next time down I hope to do Painted Horses McCarty Canyon/Mesquite wash route.


----------



## BellaIris (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous. Nothing like that around here!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

You will love McCarty. It's a little tricky to find all the right turns. But well worth it.


----------

